# New member needs identification



## Krazey (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello
 Totally new member.
 I have a bottle that I think is a French milk or juice bottle. (I live in central France) I found it when I was clearing out a friends barn.
 The bottle is about 10inches tall. Clear, green (aquamarine?) colour. The seam goes to the top so I know it's newer than 1900. No company name. Embossed at the botton/side is A SE CLATI DUPA GOLIRE. On the base is embossed STAS. 4291-80. S. G. 1000. and in a box at centre base is FASB.
 I have tried putting on a picture but I got the message that my picture is to big so I'll have to try again (later) with another pic.

 Does anyone have any idea when this could have been made? Where? Any other ideas greatly appreciated

 Thanks KrazeyLady


----------



## epackage (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, if you want to e-mail all pics I will happily post them for you so we help you...Jim

 epackage@msn.com


----------



## epackage (Feb 7, 2011)

I think it may be Romanian....


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 7, 2011)

> A SE CLATI DUPA GOLIRE


  "Rinse clean when empty"

 Epackage was correct.. it's Romanian. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 7, 2011)

> A SE CLATI DUPA GOLIRE


 Google translates if from Romanian like Jim said.
 To Rinse After Use


----------



## Krazey (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the translation. 
 Wonder what a Romanian bottle was doing in a French barn? Hmm! My friend has lived there for about 10yrs and it was owned by French farmers for a Zillion years before her.
 After getting square eyed spending hours looking for this bottle I've come to the conclusion it's probaly a Juice Bottle rather than a Milk Bottle.
 I'll try to take smaller pics. If that doesn't work then I'll take up the offer of sending them through privately and hope!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 8, 2011)

You can email me the pics and I will post them for you.. my email is:  c_jonsen@yahoo.com


----------



## splante (Feb 9, 2011)

send your pictures to paint or paint shop if you have it when picture is open click on image tab on top menu, then resize/skew change  100% to 70 or 50 % then save and it will load onto antique website. if you dont have paint shop right click on your picture see if you have a resize option


----------

